# What's in your freezer?



## LeeLee (May 6, 2013)

After a couple of monster cooking weekends, mine is full of SW-friendly meals:

Shepherds pie (with cauli mash on top)
Pasta sauce (minced beef, tomatoes, roasted mediterranean veg)
Moroccan chicken tagine
Beef goulash
Lamb & pineapple Jalfrezi

This time I remembered to write the contents on the lids!


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2013)

Well lee lee as soon as I can arrange it ill be straight on the train to yours,shepards pie sounds yum


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

I've got Spag Bol sauce, chilli and chicken curry, plus oven chips and fish steaks and some sausages. I've also got some chicken and mince for making up my next batches of chilli and curry. Plus frozen veg. and 5 Burgen loaves


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2013)

Like Alan, spag bol, chilli and various curries (Indian and Thai). Veggies I've bought and cut up and a cut up pineapple, mushroom stroganoff, prawns, venison sausages and three one litre containers of milk. Some ground coffee, unground coffee beans and a mix of herbs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 6, 2013)

Besides food, my freezer had an unexpected addition last week. Someone forgot to put the bin bag out for the dustyman so decided best place to store would be the garage. So out went this certain person with rubbish to the garage to also remove bread for the day. Only this certain person also put the rubbish bag in the freezer at the same time.
Obviously I have no idea who that certain person was


----------



## LeeLee (May 6, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Besides food, my freezer had an unexpected addition last week. Someone forgot to put the bin bag out for the dustyman so decided best place to store would be the garage. So out went this certain person with rubbish to the garage to also remove bread for the day. Only this certain person also put the rubbish bag in the freezer at the same time.
> Obviously I have no idea who that certain person was


You have a GHOST?  How cool is that?


----------



## AJLang (May 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> After a couple of monster cooking weekends, mine is full of SW-friendly meals:
> 
> Shepherds pie (with cauli mash on top)
> Pasta sauce (minced beef, tomatoes, roasted mediterranean veg)
> ...



Well done LeeLee for being so organised. Those meals sound delicioud


----------



## Cat1964 (May 7, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> After a couple of monster cooking weekends, mine is full of SW-friendly meals:
> 
> Shepherds pie (with cauli mash on top)
> Pasta sauce (minced beef, tomatoes, roasted mediterranean veg)
> ...



I'm meeting up with Steff to come to yours for dinner


----------



## rossie (May 7, 2013)

wow you are so organised.....could do with the recipe for thepasta please


----------



## DeusXM (May 7, 2013)

Cauliflower florets, chicken breasts, ice-cubes and bread. I've only got one of those very small compartments you get in the top of a fridge so I can't keep much more in there.


----------



## bennyg70 (May 7, 2013)

Sugar free freeze pops - about 94 packs of them


----------



## HOBIE (May 7, 2013)

Fish somemore fish Mussels,prawns,bag of mixed seafood, frozen veg.


----------



## delb t (May 7, 2013)

OH
..............Only joking.lots of fish- tuna prawns etc
too many pizzas/criss cross fries etc 
m and s beef brisket - love it


----------



## LeeLee (May 7, 2013)

rossie said:


> wow you are so organised.....could do with the recipe for thepasta please


OK, here's the pasta sauce (3-4 portions):

Roasted mediterranean veg (peppers, courgette, aubergine, baby plum tomatoes, garlic) - I roast my own, but you can buy frozen packs from Asda.  
A tin of chopped tomatoes
300g ultra-lean mince, browned with chopped onion
A good squirt of tomato puree
Italian herbs
Chilli flakes
A bit of water if needed
A dash of balsamic vinegar
Salt & pepper

Mix it all together and mash.

Yum!


----------



## Lauras87 (May 7, 2013)

Ice cubes, home made curry, spag bol sauce, chilli, sausage surprise, crumpets, ice cream, beef stir fry strips, chicken tikka pasta bake, peas, fish cakes, quorn & fish fingers.

Not the healthiest freezer but I'm make loads & freeze it for days when I don't want to cook

Oh and an ice pack for any injuries


----------

